# Pumpers - would any of you go back to injections?



## Babysaurus (Jan 16, 2012)

I am pregnant and have been having hideous hypo's so have been recommended for a pump, which should be with me in about a week (it's being rushed through super fast.) I previously had been told that pumps were for people who couldn't cope with adjusting their insulin doses to what they were eating and didn't take things seriously, it was like a pump was a last resort for those who are clueless. Due to this I had a bit of a issue at first with it being suggested that I would benefit from one, but I am thankfully over that now (as found out that what I have been previously told is not neccessarily the case.) 
So, can I ask you experienced pumpers, would you ever go back to insulin injections now you have experienced life on the pump? And what would you say is the best, and easiest, aspect of being on a pump? This is all very new to me so I would love to hear from real life users (so to speak!) 
Thank you!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 16, 2012)

Quite the opposite IMO, not for the clueless as hard work involved in the setting up - and the rest! you need to be dedicated to frequent testing, understanding basals, sensitivity, how to make adjustments. Whoever gave you that impression was misguided.

It is great in giving flexibility around eating and activity, great feature for us is the temp basal. Been extra great for sick days too.

We didn't get the best out of the pump until we read "Pumping Insulin" John Walsh a little down the line, I would reccommend you go out and get this, it will help immensley.

Finally, good luck with your pump, do you know what make you are getting?


----------



## Babysaurus (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying. I have since been assured that pumps are not for the clueless, but I still have to remind myself it's not because 'my diabetes is out of control' due to my own wrong doing! 
I am getting the, I think, Accu-Chek one - do you know it? 
Is the basal rate the constant rate which you can turn up and down depending on activity / carb consuming? Its still all VERY new to me is this pumping lark so I have to double check!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi I have recently gone on a pump and would not give it back.  In my opinion pumps are for those who have tried everything to manage their levels with MDI but to do success.  Somethings e.g. DP can not be got rid off however hard you try with MDI.  

The pump allows much more flexibility on your levels.  I have 7 different basal rates for different times of the day, which can not be done on MDI.  Also the absorption of the insulin is better than with MDI.

I would have loved a pump during pregnancy, but no luck, they would not prioritise me.  Do you get to keep it afterwards too?

How far along your pregnancy are you know?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2012)

What you were told previously is frankly bollards - you can't drive a pump successfully unless you know the principles of carb counting ..... inside out.  If you were told that, you have my express permission to string them up, or re-educate them - depending on how much time you have to spare  

Would I go back to MDI - I cannot imagine ever doing that voluntarily, no, not ever, not whilst I have my marbles etc.

Having my basal insulin exactly right, every hour of every day, which then makes it so much easier to do the rest of it - carb ratios; correction ratios.  Also I find out much sooner when I have a prob.  Let's say I've hit a lipo with my cannula.  If I had put one of 3 daily bolus jabs into that spot and my BG went up because the insulin didn't absorb I might not notice that for hours and hours (esp if it was a low-carb meal) - just that my BG was inexplicably high at next test.  With a cannula because all the insulin goes into the same spot - so hence I get none of my insulin - no basal working away in the background, remember - I'll feel pretty horrible pdq, test and suss it out a heck of a lot quicker.  And put it right quicker.  So I can keep my BG in range for more hours of every day, than I could on MDI.

In 6 months my A1c plummeted from 8.4, I think it was - to 6.5.

I think that speaks for itself, really .....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2012)

PS someone on another forum got her pump when she was preg like you - Ellie is 3 now and her mum is still pumping!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, yes the basal is the backround rate.

Another feature which is great is the extended bolus which can be delivered over "x" amount of time to match the digestion of what you've eaten, we need this for pizza, pasta and the occassional fish and chips which take a good bit longer


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2012)

A pump is the best up to now & would take on a few people if anybody tried to take it off me !!     If you have the chance to get one ???


----------



## Babysaurus (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! It is all so very new to me so the more info and viewpoints I can get, the better! 

My last Hba1c was 5.3 so I need to get it a bit higher, I have been told I was a little bit too keen on the tight blood sugars which has now screwed up my hypo awareness. Apparently the pump lets you alter things more rapidly and effectively. 

Rachel - I am now 18 weeks and I have been told that I might not want to give the pump back after I deliver in June. We shall see....


----------



## shiv (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, the background (basal) rate allows you to tweak the small amounts you'll be getting hour by hour, great for things like planned exercise when you might want less, or lazy days when you do nothing and might need a bit more! Bolus is the word for the bit of insulin you take with your food or to correct a high BG.

I've been on the pump for 18 months and it's great. It isn't a magic wand and can't make your levels perfect, but it can certainly help if there are particular issues your body is having that you can't quite make injections work for!

As others have said, pumps are NOT a last resort and I hate it when clinics treat them that way. To use a pump you need to be fairly clued up and willing to put in the effort to get the best control you possibly can  (my old clinic were the same - I got told a lovely story about a girl who only had a pump because 'she'd be dead otherwise', charming!)


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

......the answer to the question is.....*Nooooooo!!*


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 17, 2012)

This will be quick.  I've only been pumping for just over two months after not being convinced about it for years.

I can't see myself wanting to go back. The flexibility, speed and preciseness of correction is outstanding. Yes it takes effort to manage it but it's worth it.


----------



## Babysaurus (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad it's not just me who's beed fed the 'pumps are a last resort' line! 

I get mine on the 1st Feb. Eeeek! Quite excited actually, it's just a bit nerveracking as I am pregnant so have minimum room for error!


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 18, 2012)

I love my pump experience.....wouldn't give it up under my own free will.

I like the ease of basal adjustment and how a bolus can be easily split into 2 or 3 smaller-boluses.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 18, 2012)

No, my control is so much improved on the pump. I'm having cannula issues at the moment but even so the positives outweigh the negatives


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> No, my control is so much improved on the pump. I'm having cannula issues at the moment but even so the positives outweigh the negatives



cannula issues are my biggest gripe.....what problems do you have with yours and what type are you on?  I changed from teflon to metal d link 8mm, I change them every 24-36 hours....seems better.


----------



## Monica (Jan 19, 2012)

a big NOOOOOOOO from Carol too


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2012)

Monica said:


> a big NOOOOOOOO from Carol too



That's great news Monica - I remember you being a bit worried about extra testing and stuff before she started.


----------



## heasandford (Jan 19, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That's great news Monica - I remember you being a bit worried about extra testing and stuff before she started.



What about you - I know you're quite new to it, but do you want to go back??


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 19, 2012)

So far so good! 

I still don't like the whole cannula business and find being attached a bit of a nuisance at least 2 or 3 times a day, but it's a price worth paying for the precision and flexibility of delivery.

Will be interested to see what my A1c comes back at - I have a 'spare' one floating around that I'll probably schedule for around March.

The last few days have been ridiculously good and it has helped with lots of situations that used to be almost impossible to get right on MDI.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2012)

The attachment to a device twenty four hours a day does get very annoying at times. It's great snagging any errant tubing on a trolley from A&E and then sliding a patient onto your bed on the ward. That said, I don't think I'd be able to do my job without it. I need to get an Hb A1c done. Since pumping it's been consistently under 8%
I would go back to MDI to get a bloody rest. I've had to when my pump broke last year but it wasn't for long. I still correct using syringes and the like because I'm old fashioned like that.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 19, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> cannula issues are my biggest gripe.....what problems do you have with yours and what type are you on?  I changed from teflon to metal d link 8mm, I change them every 24-36 hours....seems better.



I am finding that after about 36 hours they start get sore, 48 hours and they are tender to touch, if I push to the 3rd day then they become painful.
So I am changing every other day now. When i take the cannulas out there is redness. It's not the sticky definitly the cannulas. I am wondering if I am sensitive to the teflon.

Currently trying a rapid d accu-chek steel cannula, but need to get hold of some animas steel cannulas, although I don't like the look of them as there are two sticky points. After this I need to try the angled cannulas. 

Hopefully I find one I can keep in for 2 days without becoming sore, if not I will have to change more often like you seem to need to do.Is it due to soreness or poor absorbtion that you need to change yours Phil?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2012)

I keep my steel ones in for about five days at a stretch. They are quite handy. The two sticky bits can be a bit of an issue but when say, your pump falls out of your pocket it doesn't actually pull on the cannula and isn't really painful. Saves a lot of issues that does. I use pretty much every cannula Medtronic offers which is handy.


----------



## Monica (Jan 19, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That's great news Monica - I remember you being a bit worried about extra testing and stuff before she started.



Yes I was, but she's doing well. She had promised she would test more and she has. We only had on little blip.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2012)

TomH said:


> I keep my steel ones in for about five days at a stretch. They are quite handy. The two sticky bits can be a bit of an issue but when say, your pump falls out of your pocket it doesn't actually pull on the cannula and isn't really painful. Saves a lot of issues that does. I use pretty much every cannula Medtronic offers which is handy.



Tom, 3 days is the longest you should go before changing your cannula irrespective of type! Also I'm a little surprised you take corrections with a pen why not bolus your correction with your pump???


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> I am finding that after about 36 hours they start get sore, 48 hours and they are tender to touch, if I push to the 3rd day then they become painful.
> So I am changing every other day now. When i take the cannulas out there is redness. It's not the sticky definitly the cannulas. I am wondering if I am sensitive to the teflon.
> 
> Currently trying a rapid d accu-chek steel cannula, but need to get hold of some animas steel cannulas, although I don't like the look of them as there are two sticky points. After this I need to try the angled cannulas.
> ...



I couldn't get on with teflon so changed to steel, I need to change regularly, partly because the absorbtion is a problem but also it gets sore after 2 days. Lyperhypertrophy has also been a problem for me previously on MDI so I might have some scar tissue that I may be hitting with cannula insertion.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> Tom, 3 days is the longest you should go before changing your cannula irrespective of type! Also I'm a little surprised you take corrections with a pen why not bolus your correction with your pump???



If I get highs of fifteen or more I just assume a set fail. I correct using a syringe which seems to act a bit quicker than a pump correction. I then change set and crack on. No fuss. I don't mind keeping the cannulas in that long. I've not had trouble with it.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, medtronic rep emphasized 2 days for changing steel and 3 days max for tephlon cannulas, you are at risk of infection and lypohypertrophy any longer, your call though


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 19, 2012)

TomH said:


> If I get highs of fifteen or more I just assume a set fail. I correct using a syringe which seems to act a bit quicker than a pump correction. I then change set and crack on. No fuss. I don't mind keeping the cannulas in that long. I've not had trouble with it.



The reason for your 'set fail' is probably because you have had your cannula in too long? If I had a reading of 15 or more for no other reason than getting a carb count wrong I would change my cannula and correct immediately.....no more insulin pens for me!  Any DSN or consultant would tell you that you should not keep a cannula in for more than 3 days Tom.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nah, my sets tend to go belly up if I've put them in badly. Haven't had them go because they've been in too long though. There are patches on my stomach that seem to change every so often as to whether they'll tolerate a set or not. There are also rather vascular areas that just suck for cannulas.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hi, medtronic rep emphasized 2 days for changing steel and 3 days max for tephlon cannulas, you are at risk of infection and lypohypertrophy any longer, your call though



 Tom has has been told countless times about the dangers of leaving his cannulas in for more then the prescribed time. 
At the end of the day it's Tom who will suffer from losing his pump due to no where to place cannulas. Tis a shame but as they say you learn by your mistakes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting to see how many of you change at 2 days. I usually try to hold out for 2.5 but they do usually itch a bit after 48 hours.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I don't worry to that degree Mike, couldn't be arsed when I got up today so will do it lunchtime.


----------



## Monica (Jan 20, 2012)

Carol usually changes hers every 3 days, same as the insulin cartridge, which is almost empty by then anyway.
On a couple of occasions she's changed it earlier as the insulin had run out or the following morning (she normally changes it before dinner at 5)


----------



## shiv (Jan 20, 2012)

I try to always do it every 2 days - ie every other day, so if I can't remember when I put it in I just have to think if I put one in the day before. If not, I change it! Sometimes I go to 3 days, but I have quite sensitive skin and the adhesive starts to itch after a couple of days.

I change reservoirs as and when needed, sometimes they line up with set changes, sometimes not.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 20, 2012)

Monica said:


> Carol usually changes hers every 3 days, same as the insulin cartridge, which is almost empty by then anyway.
> On a couple of occasions she's changed it earlier as the insulin had run out or the following morning (she normally changes it before dinner at 5)



Hi Monica,

I tend to try and change mine before breakfast and then test 2 hours later, then if there is something 'wrong' I can sort it out rather than risking not later, I once did a cannular change late evening and the next morning I woke to a high reading (and had been all night no doubt) due to a cannula problem.


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting how threads change from the original question.  (I'll stick by my original replay to that one)

With regards to set changes I'm a three day guy and so far (2.5 months), apart from some earlier issues with the 9mm sets that I switched to 6mm, my sets seem to be lasting to three days easily without itching or soreness.  I'm slowly moving round to the back now although I need to perfect my one handed insertion to get any further round than my right 3/4 where I am currently.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 20, 2012)

TomH said:


> Nah, my sets tend to go belly up if I've put them in badly. Haven't had them go because they've been in too long though. There are patches on my stomach that seem to change every so often as to whether they'll tolerate a set or not. There are also rather vascular areas that just suck for cannulas.



......so your readings of 15+ are not a set/cannula/absorbtion fail then?


----------



## shiv (Jan 20, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I tend to try and change mine before breakfast and then test 2 hours later, then if there is something 'wrong' I can sort it out rather than risking not later, I once did a cannular change late evening and the next morning I woke to a high reading (and had been all night no doubt) due to a cannula problem.



Yeah, I tend to change mine before a bolus of some sort (snack/meal) so I can see fairly quickly if the insulin isn't getting in properly. 

Re how often you change set, the guidelines are there for a reason and it's important to remember that all kinds of damage can happen below the skin where it can't be seen or felt which may cause longer term issues. I'm sure we're all guilty of leaving the odd cannula in a day or so longer that normal if it's behaving well, but doing it regularly with full knowledge that you shouldn't be is a tad risky!


----------



## Monica (Jan 20, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> I tend to try and change mine before breakfast and then test 2 hours later, then if there is something 'wrong' I can sort it out rather than risking not later, I once did a cannular change late evening and the next morning I woke to a high reading (and had been all night no doubt) due to a cannula problem.



Before Breakfast no time!!!! Although I wake her at 7.15, she doesn't get up till 7.45 to leave at 8.20 latest!!
We were told to do it before a meal, so just before dinner at around 5 to 6, 2 hours later would be around 8. Then the before bed test at 10/10.30. So if there's a problem, we'd notice either at 8 or at bedtime.

I put a repeat appointment in my outlook calendar for every 3 days, so that it will remind me around lunchtime to take the insulin out of the fridge. If for any reason Carol changes it at a different day, I'll go and change the date.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 20, 2012)

Monica said:


> Before Breakfast no time!!!! Although I wake her at 7.15, she doesn't get up till 7.45 to leave at 8.20 latest!!
> We were told to do it before a meal, so just before dinner at around 5 to 6, 2 hours later would be around 8. Then the before bed test at 10/10.30. So if there's a problem, we'd notice either at 8 or at bedtime.
> 
> I put a repeat appointment in my outlook calendar for every 3 days, so that it will remind me around lunchtime to take the insulin out of the fridge. If for any reason Carol changes it at a different day, I'll go and change the date.



Sounds like you have it cracked Monica......I have got a full cannula/cartridge/set change down to about 3 minutes


----------



## Monica (Jan 20, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I have got a full cannula/cartridge/set change down to about 3 minutes



Carol takes about 5 min or so, but remember she's a teenager. It takes an hour to do hair and makeup  So 1/2 hour in the morning is a rush to get breakfast and brushing teeth in


----------



## nbrodie1987 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not in a million years would i go back to injections!!! My HBA1c was 11% when i got my pump after trying desperately hard to control my diabetes using DAFNE. I finally got funding from the NHS 10 years ago and have never looked back.

I am in a position that my HBA1c is now at it's lowest since i was diagnosed 20 years ago. I can  now live a normal life where i am not constantly tired and thirsty. I can plan my wedding wearing my dream dress (with a pouch for my pump of course!!) I can also start planning to have a baby, something I never would be able to do on injections. 

The freedom I have with my pump to eat, exercise etc when I want is amazing, I no longer feel like the odd one out when out with friends and going out for a drink is much better when you dont have to do injections!!! Even being ill is more normal now!!! 

I love my pump and i will never ever give it up for injections


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2012)

A bunch of "WILD HORSES" wouldnt get me to go back to injections.      Nowt is perfect but is better !


----------



## RuthieG (Feb 6, 2012)

*Pump/Pregnancy*

Hi Babysaurus

You sound very similar to me at the moment. I am 14 weeks pregnant and am going for my pump TOMORROW. My last HBA1C was 5.3% too. I will update you tomorrow in how I am finding it but I am hoping that it will do away with my many hypos.

The only high readings I have been having during pregnancy tend to be post prandial (about an hour after I eat), particularly breafast and lunch. I am having a high (between 10-14 when it apparently shouldn't be above 7.8) and then within an hour, even without correction, it is crashing to somewhere in the 2s. This is what I hope the pump will help with.

I will keep you posted on tomorrow's pump installation!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi RuthieG, welcome to the forum  Hope all goes well with the pump tomorrow!


----------



## RuthieG (Feb 6, 2012)

*Pump*

My diabetologist and nurses said you would only really ge a pump if you were 'well educated' and can carb count etc so I never thought of it as the lazy way or a last resort.


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck today ruthie x


----------

